# Craigslist Finds



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Some of us are fortunate to live in areas where we can find things we are looking for on Craigslist. Or maybe not, because if there is lots of stuff, there are too many people!

I have a list that I add to and look for these items. Sometimes things become available that I hadn't considered, or are better than what I was looking for. My common searches, not daily, but monthly at least: grain grinders, vintage meat grinder (like South Central's Puritan 100), 55 gallon water barrels, Perfection oil stoves, baking stones, propane tanks, camping equipment, propane stoves, fleece, wool, fabric, candles, food storage buckets, containers and food. Although I have some of these items, I keep searching for them. "Two is one and one is none."

I look at the free stuff daily, and usually a few times a day. I do work, projects, cleaning, cooking and then take a break, and look at a few web sites, Craigslist free being one.

Today, my find and score was 100 pounds of rice flour for free, being given by a bakery, in the original bags and unopened, one bag less than a month old, the other 3 months old. Fabulous for someone with a gluten free person in the family. I need to work on gluten free flour recipe blends and fill in with the missing ingredients. I can do this and am so grateful for this rice flour. I do tend to be careful of food listed, but I picked this up from a bakery, and figured that was better than many other options.

I am also very careful about fabric and bedding in particular due to the potential of bedbugs. 

In the past, I have gotten buckets, breeze (ground granite for path brick laying base), water barrels, candles, cement mix, garden plants, seeds, bricks pavers for garden paths, wood mulch, my dining room table, a bed frame, a carload of canning jars, and a deal on a grain grinder. I have sold books for years online and have gotten most of them free from Craigslist ads. There are few of these listed anymore. I bought my current car from a Craigslist seller. 

I once met a man at a brick harvest of a garage that was being taken down who told me he was building his house totally from Craigslist finds. I have no doubt it can be done, and mostly for free. If I had the space, I would gather pallets and do some building with them. They would make for some firewood also. Some of them are made from oak and with a planer and jointer, could be cleaned up for flooring, paneling, or other building materials.

I also list items on Craigslist that I want to get rid of. The only thing that didn't go was an old tube t.v.

I once placed an ad for dating on Craigslist. Some people I tell this to think this is risky. I was clear in my ad that I wanted to go very slow and was planning on meeting as many people as possible, looking for people who could be friends and not in a hurry for more. I met all the guys who passed the email round at public places, such as coffee shops or restaurants. I have been seeing someone for 7 years from that search. The rest eliminated themselves or I eliminated them, including one guy who thought he should send me a photo of himself naked and another guy who emailed me several times a day.

What deals have you gotten on Craigslist and what are you looking for?


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Nothing on Craigslist but I've had similar results using Freecycle.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't get rid of much via CL. No one in SoCal is looking to keep. They all want to turn around and sell what they get. 

I have soooooo much great stuff for free but no one wants to just come get it like the free hepa vacuum without asking ten million questions and pictures of all angles and sides first!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting rid of stuffon cl is a pita.. finding kewl stuff just takes time... currently im wantimg a vig screen tv, just for the lens. One was posted, but they got rid of it before I coild get it


----------



## GlockASP (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahhh, Craig's list. Love it!

I get stuff on there all of the time. It can be a great resource as long as you are patient. 


I also find quite a lot of item at yard sales and flee markets too.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

In the past year we've used craigslist for
55 gallon food grade drums (and we keep an eye on the larger 275-300 gal water totes, too)
chickens! picked up some buckeyes and barred rocks that just started laying, they've been terrific
culvert pipe - 10" and 12" black plastic culvert pipe (leftovers from someone else's jobs worked well for our project)

Currently my husband is looking at old (and I do mean old) tractors.

We've had great luck finding stuff - have never tried selling on cl, though.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> In the past year we've used craigslist for
> 55 gallon food grade drums (and we keep an eye on the larger 275-300 gal water totes, too)
> chickens! picked up some buckeyes and barred rocks that just started laying, they've been terrific
> culvert pipe - 10" and 12" black plastic culvert pipe (leftovers from someone else's jobs worked well for our project)
> ...


I've been able to sell some stuff on CL but lately no one is biting.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Because 2 is 1 and 1 is none*

I saw an older grain grinder advertised last week. It was actually a little more than I paid for the electric one I got on Craigslist. But I can now say I have a few grain grinders. 

What I missed last week were two grow racks for starting seeds. These were metal and professional types.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Lets see. 
I found a saxophone on there for $250. Meet them bought the horn, fixed it, got it overhauled (new everything on the horn) sold it made a $175-200 profit. 
I'm looking at buying a truck probably an F-150 off of there when I return to the states next month. Other then that I haven't really gotten much off of craigslist. If you keep your eyes open and know what you're looking for you can get some great deals


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I always list on Craigslist first, then ebay if it isn't to big to ship or deliver. I like Craigslist. Just sold a nose Wave a radio on there today. Trusting soul this man was. Paid good money for it and he didn't even care if I plugged it in to show him it worked. He said he trusted me! I always meet at restaurants or somewhere where the parking lot is busy, unless it is to big. Sold my Kubota tractor on there a few years back, a Polaris side by side, scooter. Heck anything I can get my hands on.
I like when you purchase something from there, you can see it and make sure it is what you want.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, totally forgot my husband's little truck - he found that off cl. It's none one of the items I'd brag about, though. 

Also an old commercial grade freezer for $50. Ugly as sin and works fantastic. Was a real pleasure meeting the seller, too - one of the nicest older gentlemen you could ever meet.


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Craig's list.....good and bad...?*

Me and Turtle, have had both bad and good experience's on, "CL"? So I sold a 13" anolog color tv easy, then bought 2- thermo-rest sleeping pad's $5.00 and then a different time, got 10 climbing carbiner's( too replace cheap ones I had), a med. Stuff sack, a climbing harness a fe chock's which I will resell!

But only spent $10.00 on all the climbing stuff $125.00 ar REI so there is good deal's! Now I have had 2 bad experience's with men( me and turtle are female's) that placed ad's for room's for rent and a trailer, they didn't want renter's they wanted( they wanted girl friend's)

So be carefull. :gaah:

Cat and Turtle


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just seen on the Real news last night that a guy sold his sperm to a couple and the couple had his child. They agreed to have him not pay child support, etc. but they didn't have any legal papers drawn up, he how has to pay child support. Hmmm who looks on Craigslist for a sperm donor?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

catdog6949 said:


> Me and Turtle, have had both bad and good experience's on, "CL"? So I sold a 13" anolog color tv easy, then bought 2- thermo-rest sleeping pad's $5.00 and then a different time, got 10 climbing carbiner's( too replace cheap ones I had), a med. Stuff sack, a climbing harness a fe chock's which I will resell!
> 
> But only spent $10.00 on all the climbing stuff $125.00 ar REI so there is good deal's! Now I have had 2 bad experience's with men( me and turtle are female's) that placed ad's for room's for rent and a trailer, they didn't want renter's they wanted( they wanted girl friend's)
> 
> ...


I rented a room off CL. I spent all of 2 weeks there before I moved out. Same thing you experienced- guy wanted a GF who paid rent and drove him around in their car. I thought I had found the best roomy situation until he started asking me to go to dinner with him and started going into my room when I wasn't home. My cats were freaked out.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Still having horrible luck getting rid of items on CL. Had a bunch of people flake on picking things up today!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I found a like new side tool box for my Ford Ranger for $100.
Checked TSC and it was listed for $200.:congrat:


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Almost all of my second house was built with 'craigslist type' finds. Only new things we bought were, some new fastenings (roofing screw, brads etc), some 1/2 copper pipe fittings, the carpet, the cement for the stabilised floors, paint and wood finishes. I have a complete list of all materials purchased. 
Cost us $5100 plus $1000 for the carpets. This was 20 years ago, but I think I could do better now if not for new building regs 

Our current house is going the same way. We scavenge stuff then do a project. Enough insulation for the house, house extension and 2 workshops cost us $300.00. Will have plenty left over to resell too. 
The spiral staircase, half installed (we'll finish it one day)  cost $200, most of that was fuel to go pick up. Plaster lining in the lounge was a rubbish tip find as is the pine match board lining for the second bedroom. Brick floor in the bedroom was free. Lining in the master bedroom (still being done ) is pine pallets, stuffed with insulation, backed with scrap anything and faced with more pallet boards. Then placed in position between studs. Ceiling in the master is old rusty corrugated iron, looks great against the timber. Kitchen is a combination of an old secondhand kitchen and new cabinets made by me, timber was cut from my last farm. 
I could go on for ages , we keep our minds open and use what ever we can get hold of.


----------

